# Shrimp ID needed



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

What type of Green shrimp is this










I got a few of these back in June or July and at the time they were thought to be Caridina cf. babaulti. I am expecting some Dark Green Shrimp (Caridina sp. 'Dark Green') in soon and had planned on putting them in this tank but don't want to mix the two if the Dark Greens are a different species of Caridina.

You can go to my flickr site if you want a bigger pic of this guy

Thanks for the help


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Great macro shot, Matt! A cropped photo of the head would be an awesome print. 

Otherwise, I'm no help


----------



## ohiodave (Nov 11, 2007)

Mat you're getting good with that camera, you'll have to show me your setup that thing takes awesome pics.


----------



## bencozzy (Jun 2, 2006)

i have dark greens, they have varying colors.

some have a back stripe and some dont. color: varying degrees of green, yellowish, brown, and reddish.

the females are more of a solid color while males are more transparent.

that one looks like my greens that i got from Ryan awhile ago.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

It took me quite a few tries to get that one pic, 20-25 probably 

I got ten of those shrimp from Ryan back in June or July. Only two have survived to this point and I think one of them is a female. She seems to have a saddle forming


----------



## bencozzy (Jun 2, 2006)

only 2 survivors?

i had mine in with cherries and well the cherries out competed them for food so i finally moved them and are getting babies again. i dont think the fact that green babies grow slower then cherries helped out any.

any side shots of the ?male? in question?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Yeah, only two survivors. I lost two the first week I had them and neglected the tanks pretty badly over the summer...our house was on the market, then we moved, and I probably spent way too much time on the motorcycle this past summer 

No shots of the male yet...these guys are very hard to find in this tank. Given my luck with them so far, I probably have two females.


----------



## bencozzy (Jun 2, 2006)

if thats the case let me know i should have some more in about 2 months, and ill be able to ship a group of them to you.

i have 4-5 babies now 2 berried females and another group of ten coming to me later in the week of the 7th.

ill throw in some scuds to if you want some??


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

bencozzy said:


> if thats the case let me know i should have some more in about 2 months, and ill be able to ship a group of them to you.
> 
> i have 4-5 babies now 2 berried females and another group of ten coming to me later in the week of the 7th.
> 
> ill throw in some scuds to if you want some??


Congrats on the babies and berried females. Are yours the Caridina cf. babaulti or the Caridina 'Dark Green'? I'm still not 100% sure mine are 'babaulti' but it would be nice if they were. My female doesn't seem to have the light colored stripe down her back that most 'babaulti' seem to have.


----------



## bencozzy (Jun 2, 2006)

mine are dark greens but only one female has the light stripe down here back, all of them came from Mr. Ryan.

the female with the stripe is brown, one females neon green, and the others dark green like anarcharis.

they all originally had the light stripe and were dark green. all the males are either a green, yellow, or brown color.

they are these ones though http://www.planetinverts.com/Green Shrimp.html.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I have another 20 of these guys coming from Ryan. He shipped them on Friday so hopefully they will be in tomorrow's mail. If they don't get here tomorrow, they'll be in the box a long time since Tuesday is a federal holiday and there is no mail


----------

